# Shimmer ~ rescue pony



## Bonny (Dec 27, 2012)

Well i think it might be wise to start a thread on Shimmer. She is a gray Shetland/ welsh cross pony . Seems she is very young, at possibly 2 yrs old.

Shimmer was found wandering the roads along with a pregnant mini jenny and a mini Jack. Her halter was to small and was cutting into her face, because of this she has loss of hair and possibly some scars. The scabs have healed now and we are hopeful she will get some hair back.

Along with that Shimmers hooves were in very bad condition, seriously over grown and not correct in form. Shimmer is getting her feet looked at every 2-3 weeks to get her back up on them.

Shimmer was also in very poor body condition, her topline is very prominent, and she is very ribby. When she was first brought in to the original rescue the vet de wormed her and declared her healthy, but of course under nourished. Vet didnt think want to palpate Shimmer to check for pregnancy, he felt she was to small. Shimmer went to a friend of mine, who runs a rescue also, and she called me because she doesnt deal with pregnant ponies. The donkeys went to a woman who deals with Donkeys.

Shimmer was delivered to my home on December 13th. She was dewormed again with Ivermectin and then again with a 5 day power pac. We were hoping that her wide belly was caused from worm infestation or possibly lack of proper nutrition, bad quality forage.

In the 2 weeks she has been here She has improved a lot in her approach ability. She wants to be a good pony, but doesnt know what to think of the attention so far. She does like to be brushed so we are doing a lot of that!

We have Shimmer on Nutrena Empower grass hay balance and Nutrena Empower Boost. She also gets Alfalfa pellets, and free choice quality grass hay.

Ok so prepare for a Bunch of pictures

This is from when she first got here.

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/121412009_zps5e716b49.jpg.html?sort=6&o=20

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/121412021_zpsd3d5443e.jpg.html?sort=6&o=16

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/121712003_zpsf07c7368.jpg.html?sort=6&o=10

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/121612017_zpsaf846e64.jpg.html?sort=6&o=13

And this morning:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122712530am009_zps05865b98.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122712530am013_zps39b69144.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## chandab (Dec 27, 2012)

How tall is she? While not as thin as before, she is still thin. How much are you currently feeding her of each feed (weight of feeds if you know, otherwise scoops will be helpful)?

There is a formula in the Lil Beginnings info pages for calculating weight of horses, it would probably be a good idea to try it and see about where she is weight-wise. http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/misc/ the formula is about 1/3 down the page, just below the weight chart (which doesn't work for my minis). I've found the formula to be within about 5-10# of adult minis (I have an older livestock scale, so everyone is weighed at least once a year - its outside, so not used in winter, as its buried under snow).


----------



## Bonny (Dec 27, 2012)

She has been her about 2 weeks. She is 10.2 hh roughly. She is getting 1 cup Nutrena Empower ballance and 2 cups Empower Boost, and 2 cups alfalfa pellets 2 times daily, plus she has free choice quality hay.

That is top end for her size feeding directions.

I was able to feel under her and she has NO udder at all ( so far) which is great news. I am still hopeful its a lack of nutrition belly.


----------



## chandab (Dec 27, 2012)

At 10.2 hands (42"), she should probably weigh close to 400# (if not more); my 38" mini mares that are good weight are about 375# (I have some fatties, that are heavier).

I checked out the Nutrena website, and for around 400#, the amounts of Nutrena feeds you use sounds about right. However, I'd increase the amount of alfalfa pellets to at least double the amount you are currently feeding while she needs to gain weight (and needs extra protein to build top-line), then adjust accordingly once she is at an appropriate weight. [increasing the alfalfa pellets slowly over a few days.] And, as long as she always has the grass hay in front of her, she should start to fill in nicely in no time.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 27, 2012)

I am a bit hesitant to increase the alfalfa pellets ? The empower is a 30 % and designed to go with grass hay. Though it does say majority grass hay and some alfalfa is ok. If you think it wont hurt her to increase it I can. My other ponies ( welsh 11.3 & 12.2 hh) get 2 cups alfalfa per feeding as well. As does Kate at 13.2, but they of course get slightly more balance. I feed the Boost to maintain weight and each gets different to maintain desired results.


----------



## chandab (Dec 27, 2012)

I was feeding a 30% ration balancer for grass hay, til the price went out of my budget, and it said for grass hay and mixed hay (with upto 8# alfalfa per day, I realize that is with full-size horses, so I figured upto 2# alfalfa with my minis, a little more with ponies). 2 cups 2x day is probably only a little more than 1.25# alfalfa (all hay pellets I've had, have been about 5oz per cup, so about 3 cups/pound). I would only increase the alfalfa pellets til her weight and topline are better then see if you can go back down to the 2 cups 2x day and have her hold her weight/condition; right now she is needing all the nutrition she can get (within reason) to build her weight and condition back up to where it should be. [Perhaps try just increasing the alfalfa pellets to 3 cups 2x daily, give it at least a couple weeks and see what it does for her.]


----------



## Bonny (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you. I can certainly add 1 or 2 cups in a middle of the day feeding also. I think I will do so until she is where she needs to be.


----------



## chandab (Dec 27, 2012)

Bonny said:


> Thank you. I can certainly add 1 or 2 cups in a middle of the day feeding also. I think I will do so until she is where she needs to be.


If you can add a couple cups as an extra meal daily, that would be even better.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Diane




She needs a lot of tlc for sure. She really didnt like my groping around on the no udderville this afternoon. When the mud dries I will show the new pics of her hooves, they are doing much better already.

Any guesses how far along she might be? i was thinking 6-8 months for her to be showing.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 28, 2012)

At the moment I dont think you can make a guess as to have far along she is because of her general condition. You will just have to keep feeding her, caring for her and loving her - just as you are doing - and watch for any extra pregnancy signs as time goes by.

I agree with Diane - she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 28, 2012)

She is soooo gorgeous ...you wonder how such a little cutie could be so neglected.. Thank goodness she has found you...I will be watching her progress


----------



## Bonny (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks so much on the compliments, some day she will shimmer


----------



## Bonny (Jan 2, 2013)

Great news with Shimmer! She is now starting to come to me and let me catch her much easier. I was able to finish making her blanket, so she doesnt waste energy trying to keep warm. The first time I put it on her she was pretty uneasy, but now she is so good! I think she really appreciates it!

I have her up to a full 2 cups already with her middle of the day feeding, and I have added another cup of boost during that time. I believe the extra meal is helping a lot in many ways.

I have to tell you, it does a heart good to watch the changes in this little mare. Her tendons are even looking much better now that her hooves are improving.


----------



## JAX (Jan 2, 2013)

LOVE, it does a body good...


----------



## Bonny (Jan 2, 2013)

It does Jax! And tonight when I went out to check Kate she was laying down resting , she didnt even get up when I walked by. And I was only 3 ft from her. I love that she feels its ok to rest, means I am not a threat!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2013)

It is amazing what a little love and kindness can do isn't it? Well done you!!


----------

